# Can't locate API module (apache2/php5) [SOLVED]

## epig

After an intended restart of the Apache-server this morning I am only able to get this every time I try to start the apache server:

gentoo01 root # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 6 of /usr/lib/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

Can't locate API module structure `php5_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: php5_module

Being totally clueless as to why this happens I figured that someone here might know?

I haven't touched any of the config files, tried revdep-rebuild, but it odes nothing.

Any idea how to correct this?Last edited by epig on Wed Mar 30, 2005 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

Please post:

- the contents of the file, and

- the contents of /etc/conf.d/apache2.

----------

## epig

After doing some more research I found that php and mod_php were different versions. 

Went back to 4.3.10-r1 and it now works. 

Thanks for the help anyway.

----------

